# Topics > Arts > Music >  Georgia Tech Center for Music Technology, Georgia Institute of Technology, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Website - gtcmt.gatech.edu

youtube.com/GTCMT

facebook.com/groups/51189590177

twitter.com/GaTechMusic

Georgia Tech Center for Music Technology on Wikipedia

Projects:

Shimon, improvising robotic marimba player

Robotic Drum Prosthesis Project

----------


## Airicist

Canal+ – Music Of The Future

Published on Jul 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist2

Guitar Bot

Jan 12, 2022

----------

